# One proud dad



## mrmrezg (Jun 6, 2014)

My son did his certification dives last weekend. We now have three divers in the family (my daughter should be doing her class early next year) 
Here is a few minutes of go pro video, for you enjoyment.

http://youtu.be/zQGdhWAGh64


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's awesome, glad you and little man can spend time together under water!
I have about 11more years before my little buddy can get in the water.


----------



## mrmrezg (Jun 6, 2014)

yes, i hadn't given much thought to diving with him until recently. when he turned ten (able to get certified) i started to get excited about it. we still made him wait a couple more years as we didn't think he was mature enough to understand the dangers. no i just can't wait to dive with him.


----------

